# Kansas City Group Needs Players



## bernaise (Jun 8, 2005)

We are a group meeting on Fridays and starting a new Warhammer 2nd edition roleplaying campaign.  We are all old school D&D people who are having fun trying a system we last used 15 years ago.  We have also played Deadlands and Starwars in recent history.  

Everyone is in their late 20s early 30s.  No one in the group currently smokes and we are drug free.  Our one big request is that you can do regular Friday nights from around 6:30 to 12-1 a.m.  Other than that, we are more or less traditional gamers and at one time or another have done most everything from the movie "Gamers".

Email bernaise@hotmail.com with "Gaming Group" in the subject line or see my flyer at Tabletop Game and Hobby in Lenexa.


----------



## der_kluge (Jun 9, 2005)

Bernaise, I'm from that area, and used to game with some guys who have had problems in the last year with people moving away. I moved away for a job, and took another friend with me (we worked together), and then a couple who played with us, also moved away. Another quit for health reasons. So, the original group kind of got shattered. Matt, who used to work at TableTop was playing with them. Also Reddist (Wade) on here was their GM for a time. They were playing at a guy's house in Lenexa by Shawnee Mission Park. His name was Brian. 

I'll send you their email addresses.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 8, 2005)

Is this thread still active?  I’ll be home from the navy in a mouth or so and I’ve given some serious thought to playing at the tabletop.


----------



## der_kluge (Jul 8, 2005)

Is Home for you KC?  I used to live there, and know several gamers.  I could hook you up with some folks who might be interested.

I don't think bernaise ever responded to the email I sent him.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 8, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> Is Home for you KC?  I used to live there, and know several gamers.




Yup, I knew that you did use to live their Curtis (I was pretty annoyed when you moved also.  ) but yeah KCMO was home, and probably always will be, I grew up in one house (Dad still lives their, my mom passed a few years ago) in the northland area.  (Basically North Brighten and Vivian Road.  I went and graduated from Winnietonka and could see the Worlds of Fun Water tower from the schools parking lot.



			
				der_kluge said:
			
		

> I could hook you up with some folks who might be interested.




That could very much be cool.  Though I'm not sure how stable my schedule will be, I need to find a job when I get home and that of course will determine my possible playing schedule. 



			
				der_kluge said:
			
		

> I don't think bernaise ever responded to the email I sent him.




Hmm, he's was online yesterday.  :\


----------



## der_kluge (Jul 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yup, I knew that you did use to live their Curtis (I was pretty annoyed when you moved also.




That makes 3 of us then, my wife and myself included. We'd rather still be there. Had a great house, but unfortunately my employer decided IBM could do my job better than I could, and I didn't want any part of that.





> but yeah KCMO was home, and probably always will be, I grew up in one house (Dad still lives their, my mom passed a few years ago) in the northland area.  (Basically North Brighten and Vivian Road.  I went and graduated from Winnietonka and could see the Worlds of Fun Water tower from the schools parking lot.




We would have been on opposite sides of the city anyway. We moved from Spring Hill, which is small town south of Olathe, so the exact opposide side of town. 





> That could very much be cool.  Though I'm not sure how stable my schedule will be, I need to find a job when I get home and that of course will determine my possible playing schedule.





Drop me a PM when you're settled. I have a friend who lives in Lenexa who might be interested in gaming. His game kind of crumbled, since several people moved away, myself included, and another couple just recently. He lives in Lenexa.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 8, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> That makes 3 of us then, my wife and myself included. We'd rather still be there. Had a great house, but unfortunately my employer decided IBM could do my job better than I could, and I didn't want any part of that.




You use to work for Hallmark correct?




			
				der_kluge said:
			
		

> We would have been on opposite sides of the city anyway. We moved from Spring Hill, which is small town south of Olathe, so the exact opposide side of town.




Its not that bad... After spending 9 years in this area traffic back home isn't so bad.  (Neither is the amount of time it takes.)



			
				der_kluge said:
			
		

> Drop me a PM when you're settled. I have a friend who lives in Lenexa who might be interested in gaming. His game kind of crumbled, since several people moved away, myself included, and another couple just recently. He lives in Lenexa.




I will do that, and if your friend is really that bad off please tell him about this place and PbP.  Its slow, its a game of waiting, but it does allow itself for some really great story telling.   (it’s almost better to view it as writing a novel in collaboration.)


----------



## der_kluge (Jul 9, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You use to work for Hallmark correct?




Sprint.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> Sprint.




That's right...


----------



## paradox1995 (Sep 11, 2005)

http://kansascitygamers.invisionzone.com/forums/index.php?act=idx


----------

